# 6 strand trophy slingshot draw wt



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have purchased a set of digital fishing scales and I assume I have done this correctly, some of you measure the draw in lbs of your slingshot bands, so I assume the higher the poundage the harder it is to pull back I have two readings one is to my draw length of 32 inches and that reads 22.42 lbs and the other is to the max reading 28.90 lbs

Purchased of ebay
these scales have a maximum weight of 40kg it is able to weigh in lbs - kg - oz - and never heard of this one before jin one jin is equal to 2.2lb or 1kg.
here is a picture i'm very impressed with these you are also able to lock the maximum weight did not expect this very nice.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I've seen these hawk, nice bit o kit







what did you pay may I ask? jin is Chinese unit of weight so not needed here


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

£4.79 free p/p really good quality a bargain at this price.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> £4.79 free p/p really good quality a bargain at this price.


Thanks hawk yeah good value too I just ordered one for £4.75 BTW I've seen the same in archery shops for......wait for it.............£38 no kidding


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i'm going 2 get some for fishing! thanks hawk


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> £4.79 free p/p really good quality a bargain at this price.


can u post a link please ?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> £4.79 free p/p really good quality a bargain at this price.


can u post a link please ?
[/quote]

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/40KG-DIGITAL-WEIGHING-SCALES-FISHING-LUGGAGE-HANGING-/220717256275?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&hash=item3363c60e53


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> £4.79 free p/p really good quality a bargain at this price.


can u post a link please ?
[/quote]

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item3363c60e53
[/quote]

cheers


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i got one. my band set at the mo is double thera gold cut 2cm wide and 18cm from fork top to pouch tie. its pulling 16lb at a 30 in draw.. sorry about mixing imperial and mertic.... would anyone know how much power this is making shooting 9.5mm steel ?.. correction 17 lb pull


----------

